# JSP-Hosting.Resin



## Dauergast (15. Feb 2005)

Hi,

kennt jemand von euch einen günstigen Web-Hoster mit JSP
und EJB Unterstützung?
Wichtig ist mir dabei, dass Resin als JSP-Engine (+ EJB) 
angeboten wird. Optimal wäre auch noch JSF.
Dann noch minimal 250MB Platz.

Gruß,
Dauergast


----------



## foobar (15. Feb 2005)

Guckst du hier http://www.jsp-develop.de/hosting/?sessionid=602f77d6c0b7517b602b4827029f7ee2


----------



## Dauergast (15. Feb 2005)

Hallo foobär 

Danke, die kenne ich. Die hat sich schon seit Jahren 
nicht geändert. Die meisten Web-Hoster dort, haben
"nur" Tomcat am Laufen.
Ich hoffe hier auf einen "Geheimtip". Also etwas, was
man sich hinter vorgehaltener Hand in Psychotherapiegruppen
für JSP- und Struts-Geschädigte erzählt. Oder so... :wink: 

Gruß,
Dauergast


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Feb 2005)

> kennt jemand von euch einen günstigen Web-Hoster mit JSP
> und EJB Unterstützung?


bevor du das machst, schau dir vorher die diversen Angebote für dezidierte (oder auch nur virtuelle) Root-Server an; sind preislich mittlerweile total im keller (www.webhostlist.de oder wie das heisst)
und du kannst dir dann installieren was du willst


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (16. Feb 2005)

ja, also bei deinen anforderungen würd ich auch eher zu nem root server raten, ist wahrscheinlich sogar günstiger


----------



## Dauergast (16. Feb 2005)

Alles klar. Danke.
Bei webhostlist kann man schon einiges finden.


----------

